

The Social Network Operating System - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/social_network_operating_system.html

======
gaborcselle
Having to manually enter data in social networks sucks indeed.

That global person identity record that Tim is talking about would be
enormously useful for everyone (including Xobni, where I work), but I doubt
it'll become reality due to privacy concerns.

------
Tichy
I still can't believe that people in general will volunteer to be monitored to
such a big degree. What exactly is the value of having person x listed as a
friend on page y, if you already know that person x is a friend anyway
(because they sent you an email sometime...)?

I guess relationship management tools are and will be important, but please
leave the information on my PC. The world doesn't need to know.

I suppose Xobni are up to something: it would be useful to access information
about friends at a mouseclick (ie search web for their email-address or openId
or whatever).

